# Got my first foster mama cat and kittens!!!



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Today I got to bring home my first fosters! A mama cat and two three week old babies! There was a third one but the little one did not make it. Mom is a little sickly and on antibiotics for a uri. So far, the babies seem healthy. The shelter send me home with her medicine and some eye ointment to use if their eyes get all gunky. Mama is a very petite cat. She almost looks like a kitten herself even though the vet has her age at one year old. She is a tabby and so are the babies. Mama is super sweet and had no qualms about jumping on my lap for some affection. I will post pictures tomorrow. They are in my upstairs spare bedroom away from the other cats with their food, water, a cat tree by the window, cat bed, toys, etc. last time ichecked on them, they were all cozy I the cat bed. So far, none of my cats have shown any interest in what is going on upstairs, which is good since I am supposed to keep mom and babies away from my cats. It has been a very exciting day for me!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh how exciting Jetlaya. I can't wait to see photos of them


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aww, Jetlaya, you sound so happy to have them!  I know you've been looking forward to this for a long time. 

Unbelievable - we've got so many foster moms taking care of kittens with URIs right now! You all do incredibly selfless work caring for these little guys and helping to give them a chance.

I'm with Jenny - can't wait to see pics of mama and the kittens!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jetlaya, YAY! Definitely need some pictures!! 
Sharon


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh yea, this is, without a doubt, a big picture moment!! rcat:jump


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

YEAH!!!! More kitten pictures are coming!!!! Good for you!!! I know you've wanted this for awhile!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Congratulations! Can't wait to hear about your experiences!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

SO happy for you! You will just love doing this. I hope momma's URI does not get passed along to them. Get momma started on L-lysine today if you can and get that immune system boosted!! If momma gets really sick you may need to syringe feed. I'm an expert at that now so I can help! Otherwise, momma does most of the work for awhile. They will start scampering around soon then the fun begins!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

YAY on the new babies. I can't wait for pictures.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Yay!! Congrats and welcome to foster-hood unless you are already a foster mom (I can't remember I apologize!!) I can't wait to hear more about these guys.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry it took me so long to post pictures! But here they are!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

And here is mama cat! Sorry about the pictures, she kept coming toward the camera. She is such a good mom! And I am 95% sure my son and his fiancée are going to adopt her! She came over to meet mama cat and fell in love with her. I will keep you posted!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh the names, sorry! The dark tabby is a girl (I think) her name is Caboose, the light tabby is Grif (boy, I think) and mama cat is Texas. Got the names from Red vs. Blue. Sorry can't help it I am a nerd!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh - instant love!! 

Mama kitty looks pretty small herself! And the two bundles of fluff are cute beyond words. :luv

It's great that your son and his fiancee are going to adopt Texas! Those two little ones should be easy to adopt out. Great pics!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Texas is pretty dainty! And I can't believe how sweet she is. She takes her antibiotic with no fuss whatsoever and loves attention. She is a good eater too, I am giving her as much food as she wants and she can eat a lot!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Well feel free to post more pics of any and all of them - if you can get Texas to stop walking towards the camera! I have that problem with mine, too - or else they move out of whatever cute position I wanted to get a shot of.


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh, the mama is just BEAUTIFUL! And the babies are too cute for words. There is nothing that would give me more joy than fostering. I cannot wait to be able to do this some day.  Bless you!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Awww! CUTE! Looks like they are well into the "scamper" stage!! I'm guessing about 6-7 weeks old now??
and your bowl matches your carpet!! Now that is fancy!!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Marcia said:


> Awww! CUTE! Looks like they are well into the "scamper" stage!! I'm guessing about 6-7 weeks old now??
> and your bowl matches your carpet!! Now that is fancy!!!


They are scampering! It is so much fun to watch them play. I did not even notice the bowl matching the carpet! Too funny!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

They are so adorable Jetlaya!! :heart


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Those kittens are adorable and mama cat is beautiful. Good on you for taking in this little family.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

*Fosters update*

It has been a learning experience for sure. The smallest kitten stopped eating and had really bad diarrhea so I took her to the vet and after some antibiotics, sub q-fluids and syringe feedings she is back to being a rambunctious kitten. The little boy has gotten enormous and still has no desire to eat solid food. He is a lot more laid back than his sister. Mama cat has been adopted by my son and his fiancée ( yippee!). Since she is still nursing the kittens she will stay with me for a few more weeks. The babies got their first shots last week and mom got the last of her boosters and her rabies shot. At the next booster shot appointment I can let the kittens at the adoption facility . I am trying not to think about that! Once mamas milk dries up she will get spayed and go to live in her new home, which luckily for me is in the apartment in the backyard so I get to see her!!!
Here are some pictures:
Little girl








Little boy








Mama feeding the not so little anymore babies


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

What a beautiful little family! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jetlaya,
Awesome job for a first time fosterer!!:thumbup::thumbup:
You should be proud of how you've helped this Mama and her kittens!!
They're ALL adorable! 
Sharon


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

The babies taking it easy on the cat tree. Mama cat was with them but by the time I got the camera she jumped down for a snack.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Such Cute little furry, purry kittens!! :-D
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh squeeeeee!!! How did I miss the pics from a few days ago?! Look at the size of those ears!  In the pic you just posted, that's the boy in front and the girl in back?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes, The little boy is in the front and Caboose, the little girl, is in the back. The boy is huge compared to Caboose. She is is becoming more mellow and laid back and Grif is a fireball, he gets into everything. I will be cleaning the litterboxes and he is climbing all over me.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh myyyyy......yup.....I'd foster fail with these ones too! Adorrrrraaaaabbbblllleeeee!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

cats rule enjoy!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

The kittens are back at the adoption shelter. 
They are weaned and it was time but it was really hard on me. I had this feeling that I was somehow betraying by taking them to the facility. I know it is a silly way to feel, as nothing bad is going to happen to them. I guess I got too attached to the little guys. I hope they get good families. Mama cat is going tomorrow to my son's house. He can't wait to have his very own kitty.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

That's one of the reasons I have such respect and admiration for those of you who foster. It has to be so hard to let them go! I guess you learn and you get used to it, but still - and the first time has to be especially hard!

Remember, though, that the fact that they went back to the shelter means that you did a great job as a foster mom and that they went back because you got them healthy and well-socialized and ready to be adopted out! 

Will you know when they get adopted? 

At least you'll be able to see mama kitty regularly!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I go to the shelter almost everyday to socialize the kittens there. So I will see them and know when they get adopted. The ladies at the shelter could not believe how big and chunky they got. I will miss seeing them first thing I the morning and last thing at night. And it is really nice that I do get to see mama cat! She is such a sweetheart. My son and his soon to be wife are getting a great kitty.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Mama Cat went to her new home today! My son and his fiancée are so happy to finally have her with them. I went to check on the kitty, make sure she was settling in, worrying she might be stressing and went I went in she was laying down on a blanket on their living room chair watching tv with them. She was totally relaxed, like she has been there forever. It made me so happy! Here is a picture of them (kitty looks angry but it was the flash!):


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OH YAY!! So Happy they have Mama cat! And it's worked out so well!!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Aww, I'm so glad Mama kitty got a happy home with your son and his fiancee! They look so happy!


----------

